# For people who have kept exodon



## PCooper (Dec 31, 2004)

I wanted to know how big would they get? I saw 2 inches of exodon for sell in my lfs.

How many I can add in my 75 gallon tank with a 7" Oscar and a 3" Convict.

Would Exodons attack the Oscar or the Oscar attack the exodons??

I really dont know how aggressive are the exodons.

Hope some people can give me some info about them.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've 4 exos with my cichlids in my 266g. They chase each other from time to time and don't pick on anything else. You can put 6 exos in your 75g. I wouldn't put too many in there because your Oscar will get huge. Your oscar will try to catch the exos but they're way too fast.


----------



## PCooper (Dec 31, 2004)

How big are your exodons now??

The one I saw are like 2 inches for sell, I am worry that my 7" Oscar would eat them.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine are 2-2 1/2" and don't worry, those exos are very fast and your osar will not catch them. You can get a couple and try it out.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I've 4 exos with my cichlids in my 266g. They chase each other from time to time and don't pick on anything else. You can put 6 exos in your 75g. I wouldn't put too many in there because your Oscar will get huge. Your oscar will try to catch the exos but they're way too fast.
> [snapback]821852[/snapback]​


well yeah since u have the oscar and con'


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i just got an exo yesterday, i put it in my 85 gallon with my red belly piranhas. wonted to see how long it would last.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> i just got an exo yesterday, i put it in my 85 gallon with my red belly piranhas. wonted to see how long it would last.
> [snapback]821877[/snapback]​


With piranhas, it's just matter of time.


----------



## PCooper (Dec 31, 2004)

some sites I read said that it can grow to 7 inches.

Would that take a long time??

Does anyone really have kept exdons up to 7 inches before??


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

well i saw some where on this sight before that they grow very slowly.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've never seen one over 3". In captivity, it might get to 4", that's about it.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i had some at my work that were 5 in. the guy said he had them for a really long time.


----------



## PCooper (Dec 31, 2004)

From the site I have read, they said exodons do better in a school of 12.

If less than 12, they will fight to death.

Anyone expereince the fighting in a small group of exodons??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

As I have stated, I've 4 and are relatively peaceful. As long as they have enough room to roam, they'll be fine. Observe their behavior at petstore and make your own decision.


----------



## PCooper (Dec 31, 2004)

ok 
thx for all the info and advice


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i have 8. They are cool. I wish they would grow faster though. They love bloodworms. Frezies are cool, but low carnage.

by the way, that 12 thing is bullshit. Oh and they have a short lifespan..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my oscars have eaten the exodons I had.


----------

